# Cerebral Salt Wasting



## pglazener (Jul 9, 2014)

I am unable to determine what the best code to use for cerebral salt wasting. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nanudha2008 (Jul 10, 2014)

331.9


----------



## Aardvark (Feb 8, 2017)

255.2/e25.0


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Feb 10, 2017)

*Cerebral salt wasting disease*

Hi,

Def: The development of extracellular volume depletion due to a renal sodium transport abnormality.

As it is the disorder in the brain surrounding area, we dont have any specific code in ICD9 and ICD10.

So, we can report NEC codes of Brain disease (Other specified code for Brain disease).

*348.89/G93.89*


Thanks,
Dhanesh PT, CPC


----------

